# WTB G519 Military Westfield Columbia Front Fender Braces!



## johan willaert (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking to buy a Westfield Columbia Front Fender or even the braces...
Condition of fender metal not really important, I really need the flat metal braces...

Please let me know what you have!

Thanks!

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 28, 2015)

Still looking for double riveted flat fender braces, Thanks


----------



## Bozman (Apr 24, 2015)

Johan,

Let me look in my supply parts this weekend to see what I have in stock. I might have an extra pair floating around.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 25, 2015)

How's this was posted yesterday in the sell/trade  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?72593-Semi-flat-prewar-26-quot-fender-braces


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks but not exactly what I'm looking for... But appreciate the lead..


----------

